# Manon - departing July 3rd - anyone else on it?



## petejp (Mar 1, 2009)

My M3 vert is on here, anybody else? I was hoping to get the Dream Diva  Ship is at the port now:










Scheduled to depart July 3rd, and making these stops:

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 02/07/2011 *03/07/2011*
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 04/07/2011 05/07/2011
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 06/07/2011 06/07/2011
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 12/07/2011 13/07/2011
*NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 15/07/2011 15/07/2011*
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 17/07/2011 17/07/2011
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 18/07/2011 18/07/2011
GALVESTON,TX U.S.A. 22/07/2011 22/07/2011

And it looks like we've got these cars on board:

WBAKF9C58BE620178 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 17:40:23 335I CONVERTIBLE
WBAPN7C59BA950304 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 17:38:11 335D SEDAN
WBAKG7C58BE263084 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 13:12:30 335I CONVERTIBLE
WBSPM9C58BE698628 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 13:12:16 M3 CONVERTIBLE
WBAFR9C57BDE81677 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 13:12:10 550I SEDAN
WBAPM5C57BE578235 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 13:12:07 335I SEDAN
WBSDX9C59BE784041 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 13:11:57 M3 CONVERTIBLE
WBAKA4C52CC613435 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:43 740I SEDAN
WBSKG9C5XBE796934 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:38 M3 COUPE
WBAUN7C57CVM25822 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:36 135I CONVERTIBLE
WBAFU7C5XBDU53517 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:33 535XI SEDAN
WBASP4C50BC341822 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:30 550I GRAN TURISMO
WBSDX9C58BE784001 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:28 M3 CONVERTIBLE
WBAKB8C51CC963143 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:25 750LI SEDAN
WBALZ3C5XCDL71432 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:21 6-SERIES
WBADX7C52BE743338 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:19 335I CONVERTIBLE
WBAPN7C56BA950325 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:16 335D SEDAN
WBAKF5C58BE517707 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:13 3-SERIES
WBSDX9C50BE784039 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:11 M3 CONVERTIBLE
WBAFU7C5XBC879164 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:08 535XI SEDAN
WBSKG9C54BE796931 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:05 M3 COUPE
WBAKF9C56BE620308 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:55:02 335XI COUPE
WBADX1C53BE570491 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:59 335IS CONVERTIBLE
WBAKG1C59BE618616 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:56 335IS COUPE
WBADX7C52BE743159 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:53 335I CONVERTIBLE
WBAPH7C5XBA801911 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:50 328I SEDAN
WBAFU7C58BC879440 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:46 535XI SEDAN
WBAFU7C57BC879350 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:43 535XI SEDAN
WBAPN7C52BA949396 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:40 335D SEDAN
WBAKF9C57BE620351 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:33 335I SEDAN
WBADW7C52BE727286 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 01-07-2011 08:54:29 3-SERIES

*Link to track the ship.*


----------



## fishface (Mar 3, 2011)

How did you get this information? I have been checking the EH Harms website per wiki but it keeps coming back with "No matching vehicle found". Yet, my VIN shows up on your list of vehicles on the Manon. It's great news but I'm curious how you got the list.


----------



## petejp (Mar 1, 2009)

Since EH Harms doesn't operate out of Munich anymore, I'm going to say that link only works for Frankfurt drop-offs now. The best site to check is the WW site here: https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ (Use IE or FF)

Put your VIN in the Cargo ID field and click Track. I then played around with the Booking Number to get a list of the cars on the ship.


----------



## petejp (Mar 1, 2009)

Manon is now underway in the North Sea, heading towards Belgium...


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

I just got home from my trip and was logging on to find the link and saw my car in that list... so I'm also on the Manon.

What site has the live GPS coordinates of the ship?


----------



## petejp (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a direct link at the bottom of my first post, or you can go to http://www.marinetraffic.com and search for the Manon there.


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, now I can track my car


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

I want the boat to go faster!


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Go boat go, just go...


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

She's been sitting in that port for a long time now... Let's get a move on!


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

We have departed Zee Brugge


----------



## petejp (Mar 1, 2009)

MustGoFast said:


> I want the boat to go faster!






MustGoFast said:


> We have departed Zee Brugge


About time too. It looks like it's in the lock there right now. Hopefully it will chug along faster here soon.


----------



## cappinto (Mar 27, 2008)

To those of you onboard when did you drop off your vehicle and where. I dropped off mine on 6/25 and don't see my VIN on this boat. I have tried the Harms site a week ago but had problems logging in. If anyone is willing to help me find some info on tracking my car please shoot me a PM.


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Where did you drop off?


----------



## cappinto (Mar 27, 2008)

masti99 said:


> Where did you drop off?


I dropped off in Munich on 6/25.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

cappinto said:


> To those of you onboard when did you drop off your vehicle and where. I dropped off mine on 6/25 and don't see my VIN on this boat. I have tried the Harms site a week ago but had problems logging in. If anyone is willing to help me find some info on tracking my car please shoot me a PM.


We dropped our car off in Munich at LOG IN OUT on 5/25 and it didn't show up on WWL Track & Trace until 6/5, the day after the ship departed.


----------



## ArtX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

cappinto said:


> To those of you onboard when did you drop off your vehicle and where. I dropped off mine on 6/25 and don't see my VIN on this boat. I have tried the Harms site a week ago but had problems logging in. If anyone is willing to help me find some info on tracking my car please shoot me a PM.


Just call the BMWNA ED dept. They can give you current status.

BMW ED Department

800-932-0831


----------



## ccmckee (Sep 3, 2010)

Cappinto,

We also dropped off in Munich on 6/25. I just checked the link provided for WW today and the car got to Bremmerhaven yesterday and is scheduled for departure on the Bess 7/7/11.


----------



## austin-pop (Nov 10, 2009)

I dropped off on 6/29. Just got a response to my email to Loginout that mine is on Falstaff departing Bremerhaven on July 13th.


----------



## petejp (Mar 1, 2009)

cappinto said:


> To those of you onboard when did you drop off your vehicle and where. I dropped off mine on 6/25 and don't see my VIN on this boat. I have tried the Harms site a week ago but had problems logging in. If anyone is willing to help me find some info on tracking my car please shoot me a PM.


As mentioned earlier, Harms is no longer doing the Munich drop offs. LogInOut, a different company, is doing the drop offs so I would expect the Harms tracking link wouldn't work for Munich drop offs. The Wallenius Wilhelmsen site should be used. 

The Manon has left Southampton now too! Onward to Halifax! And the longest stretch of the journey


----------

